# The Neutron bomb/missle!



## d12dgy (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone heard of this? It can hit a major city and leave it all intact with just flesh beings dissolved and leaving bare skeletons. Cities left intact, undesirables all dead. How in the &*&^ do you survive this? Bio-suited locked in a thick lead plated house/cube? Hmm if only underground basements in houses were possible, oh dear they already have bunker missiles that go 100ft underground!

Only the Lord could help, but it is said in this awful time we must live it, if prophecy comes true.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sigh. It isn't what you think, and it is old technology.

Primarily for battlefield use, turning tanks into deathtraps. Even when another crew attempts to operate the tank, they die.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

These have been around a long time. Originally intended to kill troops and people but leave the Infastructure and weapons in tact. Not well thought out however and most military's have given this idea up I believe. Still, terrorists would love to have it I bet.


----------



## d12dgy (Feb 14, 2015)

Excellent must be crap tech in order not to be used that much. 

Unless the tech has been improved?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

d12dgy said:


> Excellent must be crap tech in order not to be used that much.
> 
> Unless the tech has been improved?


I would bet on it. The human race is always developing more efficient or brutally effective ways to kill.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Sigh. It isn't what you think, and it is old technology.
> 
> Primarily for battlefield use, turning tanks into deathtraps. Even when another crew attempts to operate the tank, they die.


How would it contaminate the tank? The idea is LOW to ZERO remaining radiation after killing the people.

The tank should remain ready for use.

These weapons are have indeed been around since the 70s, but are also current and ready and available for use if needed.

Indeed, the Zionists are counting on them in case of war due to the close quarters in the Middle East.......and what better for them but to kill the people and be able to move right into their towns and houses.......that's lebensraum.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You'd have to ask those really smart people who told me that when I was in the army. I was a simple soldier.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> You'd have to ask those really smart people who told me that when I was in the army. I was a simple soldier.


I think we can safely assume that they were not as smart as they led you to believe.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> I think we can safely assume that they were not as smart as they led you to believe.


You might have been him. Were you are colonel in special weapons maintenance?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> You might have been him. Were you are colonel in special weapons maintenance?


No, I'd have told you it was classified rather than give you wrong information.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> No, I'd have told you it was classified rather than give you wrong information.


Whatever you say, colonel. Your briefings were boring, by the way. The only reason I was awake for that one was because of the song.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

You only liked the song because it was a "Village People" cover.

It WAS a great song, though!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Colonel, is that you, with the handlebar mustache? I thought you were still hanging out at the Blue Oyster Bar.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

YOU!!!!

You were the guy who was constantly trying to cut in when I was dancing with the Indian Chief!!!

:violent::violent::violent:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> YOU!!!!
> 
> You were the guy who was constantly trying to cut in when I was dancing with the Indian Chief!!!
> 
> :violent::violent::violent:


Sometimes, you gotta do what you gotta do to get out of Mexico.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You guys crack me up!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

People get the wrong idea about neutron bombs. Sure, they produce more neutrons than a standard nuclear bomb, but they are still nuclear bombs. Very destructive, including fireball, blast overpressure, and fallout.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Sometimes, you gotta do what you gotta do to get out of Mexico.


Now that was an LOL spit coffee one for sure.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> People get the wrong idea about neutron bombs. Sure, they produce more neutrons than a standard nuclear bomb, but they are still nuclear bombs. Very destructive, including fireball, blast overpressure, and fallout.


I'd tell you the truth about that, but then I'd have to kill you.

Do you dance?


----------



## Device Unknown (Jan 23, 2015)

Its a modified Nuclear weapon. Designed to focus on Neutron Radiation. Much like a X-Ray. Originally designed as a Anti-Missile weapon and works well as a Anti-Vehicle weapon. It would not be used as an Anti-Personnel device. Far too inefficient and it could take hours to days to kill someone from the initial overdose of radiation. 
If there is ever a point where a Nuclear weapon is used. The LAST thing EVER you need to worry about, is a Neutron Bomb. Ever.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> I'd tell you the truth about that, but then I'd have to kill you.
> 
> Do you dance?


With the devil in the pale moonlight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> With the devil in the pale moonlight.


I've warned you; stay away from my first wife. If nothing else, lock up your wallet.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I thought back when we were human it was too awful to use, even tho the idea was just to blast out organic cells. 
War was war, but that was evil.
I was under the impression that it was clean too. Supposedly you could wipe out Charlie and move in his house.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

oddapple said:


> I thought back when we were human it was too awful to use, even tho the idea was just to blast out organic cells.
> War was war, but that was evil.
> I was under the impression that it was clean too. Supposedly you could wipe out Charlie and move in his house.


As long as he didn't live in a tin shack. Neutrons will activate galvanize and make it radioactive.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Stolen from: What Is a Neutron Bomb? - Description and Uses one of my favorite sites.

"It is untrue that neutron bombs leave buildings and other structures intact. This is because the blast and thermal effects are damaging much further out than the radiation. Although military targets may be fortified, civilian structures are destroyed by a relatively mild blast. Armor, on the other hand, isn't affected by thermal effects or the blast except very near to ground zero. However, armor, and the personnel directing, it is damaged by the intense radiation of a neutron bomb. In the case of armored targets, the lethal range from neutron bombs greatly exceeds that of other weapons. Also, the neutrons interact with the armor and can make armored targets radioactive and unusable (usually 24-48 hours). For example, M-1 tank armor includes depleted uranium, which can undergo fast fission and can be made to be radioactive when bombarded with neutrons. As an anti-missile weapon, enhanced radiation weapons can intercept and damage the electronic components of incoming warheads with the intense neutron flux generated upon their detonation."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crap. I suppose FrostBite isn't that old special weapons maintenance officer who could put me to sleep in ten words or less.

Oh, well. 

But, wait. If he and his bunch weren't as smart as they led me to believe, but the colonel was right and F-B was wrong.....

Let me do the math.....

:triumphant:


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Don't strain yourself.

Then there's this, which tells the story a bit differently.

neutron bomb | nuclear weapon | Encyclopedia Britannica

Lots of conflicting stories out there in the civilian world.

Actually, it really depends on what the bomb is designed and set up to do. There are several variations.

I could give you more, but I signed papers when I left the military that preclude such indiscretion.

:68::68::68:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Don't strain yourself.
> 
> Then there's this, which tells the story a bit differently.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and you are quite the load of.....something. Otherwise, you'd know that what you just scrambled to find did nothing to disprove a thing.

I'm not sure, is it you who can't be fed after a certain time of night, or is it something else?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yeah, and you are quite the load of.....something. Otherwise, you'd know that what you just scrambled to find did nothing to disprove a thing.


Well, it was EASY to find, but it DOES require some degree of reading comprehension to appreciate.

:armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Well, it was EASY to find, but it DOES require some degree of reading comprehension to appreciate.
> 
> :armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12:


Really? Take your time; you can even move your lips while reading it. We got time. Well, I am thinking about going to bed. That's OK, as this is a message board and the words will be here when I awaken.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Sleep well.

Dream of dancing.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Sleep well.
> 
> Dream of dancing.
> 
> :armata_PDT_12:


Good night.


----------



## d12dgy (Feb 14, 2015)

Well their is a prophecy, and if it means anything to anyone, what weapon what match this description:

Zechariah 14:12 
'And this shall be the plague with which the Lord will strike all the peoples that wage war against Jerusalem: their flesh will rot while they are still standing on their feet, their eyes will rot in their sockets, and their tongues will rot in their mouths.' 

Fair enough it is your view point, not asking if you believe but just out of interest what weapon could do this...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That could sound like leprosy. I guess the radiation was supposed to kill the people in the tank and whoever decided to take their place. Does that include the newest models with nbc protection? What type of radiation?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Beside killing the men in the tanks, the really nasty gamma radiation hitting our own Abrams depleted uranium armor would "re-energize its radioactivity for a while. The same for regular armor but not as long.
The NBC protection is mainly the idea of filtering the air needed for the men. The Gamma radiation would penetrate the armor like light thru sunglasses.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Why can't we create things that heal instead of kill? Like pharmaceuticals! Er, wait..... Oh how about genetically modified food to make crops stronger and healthier! Oh.... NM.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What the heck, no matter what you eat, you're going to die.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> How would it contaminate the tank? The idea is LOW to ZERO remaining radiation after killing the people.
> 
> The tank should remain ready for use.
> 
> ...


Dittos the Zionists have more of them pesky things than Carter ever had Little Liver Pills. They have kicked the technology up to notches previously not known. They have them the size of softballs which can kill every living organism within about the geography of a city block..leaving the infrastructure intact and have troops in within 30 mins. Real short half life they say. Obummer Junior aka Jimmy Carter pulled the plug on us pursuing the technology. If Bibi is as smart as he seems he will wait till all them sweaty blood thirsty **** goat humpers crowd into the mosques on Ramadan and drop one on each Mosque he can pick out. Sure couldnt hurt any innocent women and children like that. Sounds good huh?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah, the ones they have now can be dialed up to choose between about 20 different settings of radiation verses explosive force depending on what you need in a particular situation. 

They can kill just people (with almost no lingering radiation) or do great damage to infrastructure if needed. Many varieties of destruction available.

But we have them, too.....probably at the same degree of technology that the Israelis do.

The Russians no doubt have made similar progress with the Chinese close behind.

I wish OBomber would quit poking the Russian Bear with a sharp stick.......because SHTF is just a blink away with a guy like Putin.


----------



## d12dgy (Feb 14, 2015)

I still reckon this tech has definitely been vastly improved, as the advantages of capturing cities intact, and factories, defence posts, military bases with full equipment, tanks, fighter planes. You could take 1/2 major bases with 2 of these weapons and just parachute in trained troops and take the base over and use it to start an attacking front inside someone else's country. 

Saying that I even heard about lasers that had the potential for lethal damage, did they not get restricted like grenade cluster missiles?


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> Yeah, the ones they have now can be dialed up to choose between about 20 different settings of radiation verses explosive force depending on what you need in a particular situation.
> 
> They can kill just people (with almost no lingering radiation) or do great damage to infrastructure if needed. Many varieties of destruction available.
> 
> ...


Hey!!!! You are not supposed to talk about this stuff.......remember those papers you signed.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh, that's not the classified part.

You don't have to kill me.

Seriously.

:armata_PDT_23:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> Oh, that's not the classified part.
> 
> You don't have to kill me.
> 
> ...


Frostbite really bites my shorts. Are we sure he is on our side? Why does he keep sucking hind tit and talking crazy? Does he have PTSD? Where does he live at?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Frostbite really bites my shorts. Are we sure he is on our side? Why does he keep sucking hind tit and talking crazy? Does he have PTSD? Where does he live at?


Talk crazy much?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm beginning to think you were with Brian at all the briefings on the newest versions of the nukes the military has available to them. Didn't they have you sign papers to not reveal anything you heard for 50 years? That was the standard when I was in the USAF.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NavySEAL said:


> Hey!!!! You are not supposed to talk about this stuff.......remember those papers you signed.


It is on the internet. A quick search will find it.

Even a cook can find it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey now leave cooks alone! Except those pastry chefs, although pastries are tasty.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Hey now leave cooks alone! Except those pastry chefs, although pastries are tasty.


Sorry; I meant army cooks. Although, I knew one who was a chef before he felt the need to serve. Man, he was good!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> It is on the internet. A quick search will find it.
> 
> Even a cook can find it.


Cooks aren't stupid, they fed me steak so I would do all the operator level maintenance on their vehicles.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Cooks aren't stupid, they fed me steak so I would do all the operator level maintenance on their vehicles.


I was in all the wrong units!


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Denton said:


> It is on the internet. A quick search will find it.
> 
> Even a cook can find it.


Too late! The terminate with extreme prejudice order has been sent. Ole Frosty just couldn't keep his lip zipped.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I was afraid of that.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Weapons technology is well ahead of anything you can imagine - and it is growing.
Do a search for NOVA weapons platforms - you might even find SHEVA NOVA.

Even with all the "new" weapons technology the oldest mass destruction weapon is still the most powerful. A simple fission device set off at an altitude of 100 miles or more can take any modern country back to the 19th century in less than a minute. It is undetectable, silent, kills no one directly, yet millions will die in the aftermath. All a person needs is one small nuclear fission device (like the crude A-bomb we used at Hiroshima) and a rocket to get it in orbit. You then wait for it to orbit over the geographical center of your target and detonate it. In two milliseconds all mass communications, electrical grids, and electronic devices on the ground below are junk. No other weapon affects such a large area so quickly and completely in so little time. It costs less to do than it does to build a modern aircraft carrier or small fleet of planes. Any of the space capable countries could pull it off easily. That includes North Korea - they have already launched a satelite into orbit - or maybe it was a small bomb. How whould we know?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

d12dgy said:


> ...How in the &*&^ do you survive this? Bio-suited locked in a thick lead plated house/cube? Hmm if only underground basements in houses were possible, oh dear they already have bunker missiles that go 100ft underground


Best way to survive it is to not live in a city or area that is likely to be targeted.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

d12dgy said:


> Excellent must be crap tech in order not to be used that much.
> 
> Unless the tech has been improved?


Nuclear weapons aren't "crap tech" and they have only been used twice.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Weapons technology is well ahead of anything you can imagine - and it is growing.
> Do a search for NOVA weapons platforms - you might even find SHEVA NOVA.
> 
> Even with all the "new" weapons technology the oldest mass destruction weapon is still the most powerful. A simple fission device set off at an altitude of 100 miles or more can take any modern country back to the 19th century in less than a minute. It is undetectable, silent, kills no one directly, yet millions will die in the aftermath. All a person needs is one small nuclear fission device (like the crude A-bomb we used at Hiroshima) and a rocket to get it in orbit. You then wait for it to orbit over the geographical center of your target and detonate it. In two milliseconds all mass communications, electrical grids, and electronic devices on the ground below are junk. No other weapon affects such a large area so quickly and completely in so little time. It costs less to do than it does to build a modern aircraft carrier or small fleet of planes. Any of the space capable countries could pull it off easily. That includes North Korea - they have already launched a satelite into orbit - or maybe it was a small bomb. How whould we know?


I really don't want to disagree with you but.... Yes the EMP effect this would create would be devastating but modern science has shown that just because it's in "line of sight" doesn't make it an absolute electronic killer.

A 30 megaton device which is absolutely huge, not sure they even have them that large anymore, may be able to destroy modern micro-electronic devices that are totally unprotected 300 miles away but not 1000 miles away. And battery supplied devices are more resistant than plug in devices because to a large extent the tiny battery will absorb the EMP pulse. It would probably take at least 10-15 of these monster weapons to take out most of the US and most military electronics are hardened against EMP even if one blows directly overhead.

Yes, a good EPM device can ruin unprotected smaller electronics for a several state area but not the other 80% of the US. at longer ranges (like 100 miles) the metal hood of your car will probably protect the car's engine computer from distant blasts and most military along with much of the emergency response electronics are fairly well EMP protected. The last 10 years local electric companies have spent billions to protect their power lines and transformers from solar electromagnetic flare damage which will further protect against an EPM attack.

I don't claim to be an expert on this but I have read quite a bit on the subject.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> Yes, a good EPM device can ruin unprotected smaller electronics for a several state area but not the other 80% of the US. at longer ranges (like 100 miles) the metal hood of your car will probably protect the car's engine computer from distant blasts and most military along with much of the emergency response electronics are fairly well EMP protected. The last 10 years local electric companies have spent billions to protect their power lines and transformers from solar electromagnetic flare damage which will further protect against an EPM attack.
> 
> I don't claim to be an expert on this *but I have read quite a bit on the subject*.


You haven't been reading the right articles or you would know that a single Atom Bomb (not thermonuclear or nuetron bomb) that is detonated above the atmosphere (HEMP) will cause an E1 pulse that will destroy semiconductors on the shelves of warehouses as well as in every device that is not properly shielded for a radius of over 1000 miles. That is a diameter of over 2000 miles.

Solar EMPs don't have E1 pulses so you can use *ELECTRONIC* switches to protect from solar EMPs - but that will not help in an HEMP because first the electronics will be wiped out from the E1 pulse and then the following E2 and E3 pulses will takeout the generators and transformers and then the transmission wires.

I would suggest you read up on HEMPs and high altitude atomic detonations.


----------

